# Left 4 Dead



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 10, 2010)

Kill all sons of bitches. 

This is for everyone who plays, is into or wants to get into L4D, both the first game and the second. If you're feeling brave, put in your steam IDs so you can hook up with other peeps to play with/against. You don't _have_ to have the games, long as you're interested and are considering getting them.

So discuss the games, organise matches, find buddies to try and get some of the more elusive achievements and share pics and vids that are relevant. And have fun too.

*Members*
_Username - Steam ID_

Dark Shocktail - Dusk Zephyr


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have to say that what got me interested was Zarla's LadyHunter and LadySmoker. I don't own any of the games so I'm going to stalk this thread for a while for more information.

*stalks off*


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2010)

I own both games but I've barely played either due to sucky computers. I have a new one now so hopefully I'll get into it. I'll just leave my steamid here in case we have a tcod game or something.


Called Rasrap Smurf on steam too :P
http://steamcommunity.com/id/rasrap_smurf


----------

